# BEWARE!  Travelling machine salesperson selling 'discounted' equipment



## Jimbojones (Jul 14, 2016)

Found an ad in Kijiji about some company allegedly selling off new machinery for '60% off'.

Contacted the guy about a mill/drill and he said 'yeah, economy is bad so we're blowing out a bunch of equipment. Great prices...we just need to reduce our inventory'.

Brand of the equipment is 'Precision Power Tools' and the guy directed me to their website for specs, etc.  Kept telling me to 'ignore the retail price...I'll give you much better pricing than that' again, and again...seemed odd.

MSRP was $6500 but I could have it for 'only' $3500. Originally tried selling me a bundle deal with some other equipment but I insisted I was only interested in the 1 piece.

Got even weirder when he offered to show up at my house with a truck/bring the equipment with him.  He tried to arrange a time but I told him I wanted to do more research before we met.

1) I grabbed the model # of the machine (since it seemed like a generic Chinese machine part #) and indeed, tons of these spilling out of China...for $800 USD!  I know in Canada we'd typically pay up to 3x that considering exchange, duty, shipping and mark-up...but that is a HUGE gap to the $6500 MSRP listed

2) researched his company and there are complaints about them to Better Business in Ontario.  No decisions 'against' them...but suspicious nonetheless

3) Found more negative feedback/stories about them via GOOGLE re: 'some guy rolls up with a truck, says he's got a smokin package deal' due to a variety of reasons  e.g. economy, bought too much, they sell so much they get huge discounts....and tries to close a deal right there/then.   Then the Buyer trys to get support/warranty on the junk and 'no one returns their calls'

Guy called me back the next day and asked if he could swing by; told him I had shopped around and that the 'sale' price wasn't a deal...simply said 'Ok' and hung up.

Apparently he's also got ads in Red Deer, Edmonton and other places....is going throughout the province with his 'our loss/your gain' story on a bunch of low-end Chinese equipment.

BEWARE!!!


----------



## Janger (Jul 14, 2016)

I was reading about guys in the NE USA doing similar stuff. Not illegal ... but you probably won't be happy if you buy. Low end - over priced. Thanks for the warning Jim.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 14, 2016)

Good intel, thanks for posting. Scary.


----------



## kylemp (Jul 15, 2016)

Same thing as the white van with speakers it sounds like. I've never heard of it with machine tools though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jul 15, 2016)

I personally have a very low tolerance for deception and classify this sales approach as such.

Indeed, I've knowingly bought cheap/lookalike tooling before...and typically regretted it ->my fault

But this is a case of misrepresentation and the tools aren't even cheap.

I'm not going to post a link to the ad since I really don't want anyone to be suckered but here is their verbage:

EQUIPMENT BLOW OUT SALE 60% OFF
FULLY WARRANTIED INDUSTRIAL SHOP EQUIPMENT
-Hot water pressure washers-75 tonne hydrolic shop presses-24" tire changers-24" tire balancers-milling machines-Honda air compressors-plasma cutters-floor jacks-axel jacks etc

BTW - other articles on I found that sounded like they were related to these guys indicate that those 'Honda air compressors'....aren't even powered by a real Honda motor!!!


----------



## Tom O (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah I saw those I thought 75 ton oooh never called though.


----------

